# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Kodaikanal – “món quà của rừng” - Du lịch Ấn Độ

## nguyetnt

- Kodaikanal là một thành phố và còn là khu đô thị của quận Dindigul, thuộc bang Tamil Nadu, Ấn Độ. Kodaikanal còn được gọi là Kodai, nằm ở độ cao khoảng 2.133 mét so với mực nước biển và chiếm diện tích 24, 45 km vuuông. Tên gọi Kodaikanal có nghĩa là “Món quà của rừng”, chính vì lẽ đó mà Kodaikanal được biết đến như những nơi ít có nhiều thay đổi theo thời gian ở miền nam Ấn Độ. Ngoài nét thanh bình Kodaikanal hiện lên trong tâm trí du khách là những sườn núi phủ lên mình màu xanh của rừng rậm, những vách đá hùng vĩ, thác và những hồ nước xinh đẹp. Tất cả những điều đó làm cho Kodaikanal  trở nên vô cùng duyên dáng.

Nhiệt độ mùa hè – mùa đông ở đây thường dao động từ 19,8 độ C đến 17,3 độ C. Thời gian tốt nhất để đến đây là khoảng tháng 4 đến tháng 6. Trên bản đồ của Kodaikanal du khách có thể thấy một số địa điểm phổ biến nhất ở đây như hồ Kodai, bảo tàng Shenbaganur…






Hồ Kodaikanal huyền ảo. 

Thác nước Kodaikanal đổ ra hồ Kodaikanal.
Hồ Kodaikanal với diện tích 24 ha, do Sir Vere Hendry Levinge khám phá vào năm 1863. Ánh mặt trời phản chiếu lấp lánh trên mặt hồ tạo nên sự lung linh huyền bí như một viên ngọc lục bảo.



Thung lũng Green hùng vĩ cách hồ Kodaikanal 5,5 km.
Bảo tàng Shenbaganur là nơi bảo quản và trưng bày những khảo cổ học, được thành lập vào năm 1895.

Công viên Bryant nằm ở phía đông cách từ hồ Kodaikanal là nơi rực rỡ sắc màu với nhiều loài hoa và hoa lai ghép. Du khách có thể gia chương trình triển lãm hoa hằng năm, đó là một niềm tự hào của Kodaikanal trong việc quản bá hình ảnh của mình.





[IMG]
Công viên Bryant rực rỡ sắc màu. 



Các kiều kiến trúc của đền thờ chúa Muruga.
Đền Kurinji Andavar là nơi thờ chúa Muruga (Thiên chúa của các ngọn đồi), ngôi đền gắn liền với loài hoa Kurinji chỉ nở 1 lần cách 12 năm. Du khách đến đây có thể tham quan các tác phẩm kiến trúc của ngôi đền...


Khách sạn quốc tế Kodaikanal

[IMG]
Lãng mạn với tầm nhìn Kodaikanal lúc chợp tối.

[IMG]
Một khu nghỉ mát tràn ngập màu xanh.
Kodaikanal còn là nơi lý tưởng cho tuần trăng mật ngọt nào của bạn. Nhiều khách sạn và khu nghỉ mát cung cấp cho những đôi uyên ương chất lượng dịch vụ tốt nhất, làm cho tuần trăng mật của họ trở nên đáng nhớ. Một số cái tên phổ biến như Carlton Hotel, Valley View Resort, Paradise Inn, Lake View, Hill-top Towers.

Nguồn: Sotaydulich.com

----------


## wildrose

cứ nghĩ Ấn Độ toàn sa mạc ko ngờ lại xanh mướt trong lành như thế này

----------


## khanhszin

có thác nc thành từng bậc đẹp tóa

----------

